# Using VIP211K with DVR (Tailgater)



## rposgood (Jun 23, 2013)

I am looking at buying the Tailgater system that includes the VIP211K receiver. I will be adding an external HD to record shows on. My question is, can I watch Sat TV on one TV via HDMI and also watch a recorded show via coax on a second TV. If not, is there a compatible receiver to the Tailgater antenna that would support what I am trying to do?

Thanks!


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nope. While all of the outputs on the 211k are active, they all output the same program. The Tailgater is only compatible with DISH's single tuner HD Receivers.


----------



## rposgood (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply. Can I get a second VIP211K and run it off the same Tailgater antenna?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Tailgater has only one coax output. It will only support 1 - 211 or 411 Receiver. If you need independent service to 2 TV's, you will need to go with a different Dish/Receiver setup. Maybe a 1000.2 and tripod manual dish or something like the Winegard "Carryout" autotune system. The "Carryout" will provide limited Dual or 2 receiver service, providing the programming being watched at each set is being beamed from the same satellite.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I also have a 211k that I RV with and have been considering the Tailgater. It's that compatibility thing that's kept me from jumping. Just afraid that in a couple/a few years IF the 211 is obsolete, and a new receiver replaces it, the Tailgater could turn into an expensive paperweight


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

CeeWoo said:


> I also have a 211k that I RV with and have been considering the Tailgater. It's that compatibility thing that's kept me from jumping. Just afraid that in a couple/a few years IF the 211 is obsolete, and a new receiver replaces it, the Tailgater could turn into an expensive paperweight


DISH has recently introduced the *211Z* so it may not be obsolete for quite a while.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

As RBA stated, it probably would be awhile before the 211 family receiver is retired. We still support the receivers even after they are not available anymore by providing a receiver comparable to the old receiver if it needs to be replaced. Thanks.



CeeWoo said:


> I also have a 211k that I RV with and have been considering the Tailgater. It's that compatibility thing that's kept me from jumping. Just afraid that in a couple/a few years IF the 211 is obsolete, and a new receiver replaces it, the Tailgater could turn into an expensive paperweight


----------

